# iSCSI on FreeBSD 10 unstable?



## ilemur (Jul 14, 2014)

_I am s_haring a zvol from FBSD FreeBSD to ESXi via i_SCSI_. During movement of some files via _S_amba (not related to i_SCSI_) *I* start noticing the following in the console output:

```
ctl_datamove: tag 0xb0bdc6 on (0:2:0:0) aborted
ctl_datamove: tag 0xb0bdcd on (0:2:0:0) aborted
```

And after short period the system panics:

```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 5; apic id = 05
fault virtual address   = 0x378
fault code              = supervisor read data, page not present
instruction pointer     = 0x20:0xffffffff8089c6d1
stack pointer           = 0x28:0xfffffe0238ed5330
frame pointer           = 0x28:0xfffffe0238ed53b0
code segment            = base 0x0, limit 0xfffff, type 0x1b
                        = DPL 0, pres 1, long 1, def32 0, gran 1
processor eflags        = interrupt enabled, resume, IOPL = 0
current process         = 830 (ctl_thrd)
trap number             = 12
panic: page fault
```
Pleas


----------



## ilemur (Jul 16, 2014)

This is what I get from crashed core:


```
#0  doadump (textdump=<value optimized out>) at pcpu.h:219
#1  0xffffffff808af5e0 in kern_reboot (howto=260)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:447
#2  0xffffffff808af9a4 in panic (fmt=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_shutdown.c:754
#3  0xffffffff80c8e752 in trap_fatal (frame=<value optimized out>,
    eva=<value optimized out>) at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:882
#4  0xffffffff80c8ea29 in trap_pfault (frame=0xfffffe0238bda280, usermode=0)
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:699
#5  0xffffffff80c8e1b6 in trap (frame=0xfffffe0238bda280)
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/trap.c:463
#6  0xffffffff80c75452 in calltrap ()
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:232
#7  0xffffffff8089c6d1 in __mtx_lock_sleep (c=0xfffff8019b975948,
    tid=18446735277726385296, opts=-2118421760, file=0xfffff800068c4400 "",
    line=2) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_mutex.c:433
#8  0xffffffff8089c50d in __mtx_lock_flags (c=<value optimized out>,
    opts=109855888,
    file=0xffffffff81bb7300 "NING: %s: failed to allocate %zd bytes\n",
    line=109855744) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_mutex.c:224
#9  0xffffffff81bb4aab in icl_pdu_queue (ip=0xfffff8019b97f790)
    at /usr/src/sys/modules/iscsi/../../dev/iscsi/icl.c:955
#10 0xffffffff81b9681a in cfiscsi_pdu_queue (response=0xfffff8019b97f790)
    at /usr/src/sys/modules/ctl/../../cam/ctl/ctl_frontend_iscsi.c:390
#11 0xffffffff81b96762 in cfiscsi_done (io=<value optimized out>)
    at /usr/src/sys/modules/ctl/../../cam/ctl/ctl_frontend_iscsi.c:2718
#12 0xffffffff81b89bf0 in ctl_work_thread (arg=0xfffffe006f4d6000)
    at /usr/src/sys/modules/ctl/../../cam/ctl/ctl.c:12687
#13 0xffffffff80881a3a in fork_exit (
    callout=0xffffffff81b87cb0 <ctl_work_thread>, arg=0xfffffe006f4d6000,
    frame=0xfffffe0238bdaac0) at /usr/src/sys/kern/kern_fork.c:995
#14 0xffffffff80c7598e in fork_trampoline ()
    at /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/exception.S:606
#15 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
```

The kernel is vanilla GENERIC. Only NFS patches have been applied.
As I really need iSCSI on this one is it better to switch to net/iscsi-target for some time?


----------

